# Neuseeländischer Langflossenaal als Besatz in Deutschland



## Andal (1. April 2019)

Jo....


----------



## zokker (1. April 2019)

Och neeee. Dann sind die Räucherschränke ja alle zu kurz ...


----------



## Shura (1. April 2019)

Ja ne, is klar. xD


----------



## buttweisser (1. April 2019)

Zitat: "Untersuchungen zufolge stehen Europäische Aale und Neuseeländische Langflossenaale in keinem Konkurrenzverhältnis, das sich die neue Art hauptsächlich in klaren Gebirgsbächen aufhält und von Forellen und Wasservögeln ernährt."

Da werden sich die Forellen und Äschen aber freuen, wenn sich neben dem Komoran noch diese Sorte Aal an ihrer Ausrottung beteiligt. Wie war das gleich? Die Regenbogenforelle ist nicht heimisch und gehört deswegen nicht in unsere Fließgewässer....


----------



## Tikey0815 (1. April 2019)

Das Kaviar von denen ist übrigens sehr Wertvoll, schon Kaiser Augustus genoss ihn jedes Frühjahr bei seiner früh-jährlichen Ayurveda Reise nach Dänemark...ähh ich meinte Neuseeland


----------



## u-see fischer (1. April 2019)

Meine irgendwo gelesen zu haben, dass der Besatz mit neuseeländichen Langflossenaale aber ausschließlich zum 1. April erfolgen soll. Es besteht ansonsten die Gefahr das nicht allzuviele Aal durchkommen.

Habe auch mal einen Bericht gelesen, da wurde in Neuseeland mit Lammkottlets auf diese Aale geangelt, das gefällt mir besonders. Da kann man(n) sich sein Abendessen schön mittels Grill am Wasser zubereiten und anschließend mit seiem Zielfisch teilen.
Freu mich darauf!!!!


----------



## yukonjack (1. April 2019)

Ich würde noch ein par Zitteraale besetzen, könnten sehr hilfreich beim Elektrofischen sein.


----------



## Ukel (1. April 2019)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Ich würde noch ein par Zitteraale besetzen, könnten sehr hilfreich beim Elektrofischen sein.


Und man könnte einige Wasserkraftwerke, Biogasanlagen und Windkraftanlagen einsparen


----------



## Peter_Piper (1. April 2019)

Ja ist denn heute schon wieder der 1. April?


----------



## phirania (1. April 2019)

Hab auch noch einen kleinen See...
Würde ich dann auch als Asyl Gewäser anbieten.
Räucherstation ist auch schon vor Ort.
Einladung steht.


----------



## Hering 58 (1. April 2019)

Ne ist schon klar 01.04.


----------



## buttweisser (1. April 2019)

Auch Mannheim soll sich pünktlich zum 01.04. geschlechtsneutral z.B. in Menschenheim umbenennen. Immer diese vergaggeierei Anfang April.


----------



## Hecht100+ (1. April 2019)

Wenn man dann keine Windstromtrasse mehr bauen würde von Schleswig-Holstein nach Bayern und mit dem überschüssigen Strom die Seen um Plön herum abkühlen würde auf Gebirgsbachkälte wäre das Problem durch die Kormorane auch gelöst. Evtl bei zuviel Strom die Chance aus Eisangeln auf Langflossen- Aale im Sommerurlaub.


----------



## NaabMäx (1. April 2019)

Wenn das nix wird, will die europäische Fischereibehörde eine zweite Sargassosee an der Rheinmündung bauen.
Man würde den Windstrom der Nordsee nutzen, um die Wassertemperatur den karibischen Verhältnissen anzugleichen
Ein Hr. Wowereit erklärte sich bereit, den Spatenstich im Taucheranzug  zu tätigen. Die Wassertemperatur stieg gleich sichtlich - ohne Strom.
 ​


----------



## fishhawk (1. April 2019)

buttweisser schrieb:


> Auch Mannheim soll sich pünktlich zum 01.04. geschlechtsneutral z.B. in Menschenheim umbenennen. Immer diese vergaggeierei Anfang April.



Die Stadt Fischen im Allgäu wurde mal von Tierrechtlern aufgefordert sich in "Wandern" umzubenennen. Das war aber kein Aprilscherz.

Die Kiwis würden aber sicherlich keinen einzigen Langflossenaal rausrücken.


----------



## Lajos1 (2. April 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Die Stadt Fischen im Allgäu wurde mal von Tierrechtlern aufgefordert sich in "Wandern" umzubenennen. Das war aber kein Aprilscherz.
> 
> Hallo,
> 
> ...


----------



## NaabMäx (2. April 2019)

Liebe Fischener im Allgäu, 
Nennt euch einfach "Angeln" im Allgäu.  


​


----------

